# SANDER & SONS



## Tandy (Nov 27, 2005)

I dug up a SANDER & SONS Eucalypti Extract today, does anyone know anything about them?

 The bottles is 9 cm high, 2.5 cm diameter, clear glass, obviously machine made, and the bottke was made in the U.S. A.

 Cheers

 Tandy


----------



## IRISH (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Rick,
 Pretty sure that bottle is from Bendigo Victoria,  I don't really know a lot about Euckys though.
 They are seen around the sale tables at shows here but I've never dug one,  not worth much unfortunatly.


----------



## warith (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Rick,

 Glad to hear you're out there and finding stuff!! I'll be out Sunday (first outing since we went digging); lets hope I have sometihgn to show for it!


----------



## Tandy (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, most definitely. Although the weather is getting a little warm, late afternoon - early evening is good.

 Cheers, 

 Tandy


----------



## sander (Dec 25, 2005)

I've seen two of these on internet auctions recently.  There was one included with 11 other embossed bottles in an EBAY auction that ended 11/24/05 and had a final bid of US $31 (EBAY auction 6227805095).  There was also one by itself in a "TRADEME" auction, an Australian auction site, auction 38477137).  I believe it had a starting bid of $5, but expired 10/26/05 with no bids.  I wanted to bid on that one because I collect embossed bottles with "Sander" or "Sanders" in the title (my family name), but couldn't register to bid because I don't live in Australia or surrounding areas.


----------



## Tandy (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi there Sander, a arm welcome to the forum to you! Unfortunately, this bottle I dug is slightly out of shape, due to the burning of the dump in the past. 

 I will certainly keep you in mind should I find another Sander & Co Eucalppti Extract bottle. 

 All the best in finding Sander/s bottles!

 Tandy


----------

